# Its a miracle



## Moo (Dec 21, 2012)

:mrgreen: almost wet myself.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEST-Scrap-Gold-Finger-Process-Instructions-Refine-Finger-Foils-into-Nuggets-/181048929020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a275b6afc


----------



## Geo (Dec 21, 2012)

wonder if thats the same David guy that kept getting booted off the forum? all kinds of crazy talk about alchemy and crap.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just love when these guys talk about how they are going to patent "their" invention.


----------



## MysticColby (Dec 27, 2012)

He's just adding HCl to dissolve the base metals, right?


----------

